# Any HTiB or similar system around $300-$400



## xp0z3d (Aug 2, 2012)

A friend of mine asked me about recommending *a surround system for his apartment.* He has a budget of around *$300-$400*. He wants surround sound. I don`t know myself much about HTiB as I have never had that. My own setup is of Polk AM tower speakers with Polk center and surrounds and Yamaha AVR. But same setup is beyond his budget. 
From what I found, I shortlisted these systems - > 


1 Yamaha - 500W 5.1-Ch. 3D Home Theater System http://www.bestbuy.com/site/yamaha-500w-5-1-ch-3d-home-theater-system/4372018.p?id=1219098067770&skuId=4372018

2 DHT-1513BA Home Theater System w/ Boston Acoustics Speakers http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/dendht1513ba/denon-dht-1513ba-home-theater-system-w/boston-acoustics-speakers/1.html#!more

3 Onkyo HT-S3500 5.1-Channel Home Theater Speaker/Receiver Packagehttp://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-HT-S3500-5-1-Channel-Theater-Receiver/dp/B0077V88V8




So what you guys think, which system would be best out of these or any other that I might not be aware of. Also he was very interested in a bose 2.1 system but I discouraged from it. But would it makes sense to buy a $300 bose system with 2.1 setup?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I recommend this Onkyo HTIB. its a better system all around than any of the others. 
Stay away from any Bose system as you pay little for quality and alot for the name.


----------



## xp0z3d (Aug 2, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> I recommend this Onkyo HTIB. its a better system all around than any of the others.
> Stay away from any Bose system as you pay little for quality and alot for the name.


It is refurbished. Would it be still as good as buying a new system?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, in a way better because its been gone through and tested. Refurbished can also simply be over stock or a store return never used.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll + Tony's nod here, and just add that my company does refurb work sometimes and as tony said, it can be for many reasons from not functioning at all to an opened box to check the items color. Going through a product a 2nd time can potentially make it better. Also, any money spent on bose, imo would be simply to destroy it and rid the world of some overpriced junk. Just my opinion.


----------



## xp0z3d (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you guys. Will make sure no money goes toward Bose


----------

